# 240SX With bolton's and a T-25



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

How fast 0-60 and 1/4th would it be???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..huh??


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

dude... seriously... you GOTTA be more specific in your posts and questions like this have so many different factors it's not even funny..


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

a Garrete t25 with all the goodies, with boltons does that sound like a good setup? Anyone have a setup like that...?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

(slaps forehead)

I give up


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

why? Won't a T25 work on a 240???


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

pick a freakin engine man. there's so many to chose from. the SR20DET came with a t25


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

stock engine...


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

T25 on the KA24 is not a good idea, it's too small. however, it has been done before with so-so results.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

k thanks!


----------

